# HID for hunting



## Fladge (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok guys, be gentle, this is my first post! I'm trying to decide between two HID spotlights for use while coyote hunting. My previous experience is with what I think was a 2Mil and 10Mil vector. The terrain I hunt in is mostly open country. Most hunting is done in the 200-400yd. range with the occasional close encounter of 50-200yd. I'm looking for a spotlight that I can use for the longer ranges. With the 10mil spotlight we have trouble making out the outlines of a coyote at 300-400yd. under magnification (good quality scope and binos). I need a better spotlight. I've narrowed it down to either the amondo tech 3152 or the costco/harbor freight HID. I've looked at beam shots between the two and still can't decide. The costco/harbor freight HID looks like it has the range I need, but I'm worried that I would have to hold the light directly on the taget to make it out, which would probably spook the animal. I'm also worried that the 3152 may not have the range I need, but the beamshape looks like more of what I would want. I would appreciate any input, especially from any other hunters with experience of these lights. Before I get flamed for hunting coyote at night, YES it is legal where I live and the location is on a large farm where the owner has problems with the animals. To give you an idea of the range, we have to walk 1.5-2 miles just to get to the hunting location and have an area of over a mile to safely shoot. Thank you!


----------



## Lumalee (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry for the sideways step, but I have no experience with the lights you mention, but what I do have is experience at shooting foxes here in the UK, and out to 400yds too. THE most popular light for night hunting over here is the Lghtforce range. I have tried allsorts of lights for nite hunting and I have found nothing better than the Lightforce SL 240, it really is a great hunting light. I have spotted foxes (small coyote) at 400yds, squeeked them in to 200yds no problem. The beam is adjustable from spot to flood too. They are corded and we run them of 12v gel cells in a battery belt. try visiting the site here , they were originally designed by the Australians for use in the wide open bush lands, where I have also shot, and the Ozzies take great pleasure out of nailing 'roos at 500yds, and I have seen these lights beam a 'roo at 500yds as clear as day.

Just my 2c

Cheers
Lee


----------



## 65535 (Aug 9, 2007)

The amondo tech unit, has a better flood at distances and lights it up more noticeably, with the 4300K bulb you'll notice what you don't see with the harbor freight unit.

The one light that I have seen that totally destroys the HID output, and gives you instant startup and huge light is the Larryk Par64 600w watt floodlight, it's a wicked powerful light, but only lasts 20 minutes with standard battery option. It runs roughly $400-500 I think.


----------



## Fladge (Aug 9, 2007)

I am unfamiliar with the lightforce line, but recently discovered that they also make the nightforce line of scopes; instant quality in my book! I have used the nightforce line and they have performed flawlessly! I don't dispute your recommendation, but I've been leaning more towards an HID. I would like to see some long distance beamshots of the lightforce line; I have only found some closer range shots (30-100yd.). I have been eyeing the 3152 a little closer than the harbor freight HID; would the 3152 have a recognition range of at least 400 yd. ( at least with binos or a quality scope ) for a coyote (med. sized dog)? I can use a smaller light to search for their eyes, but I need a larger one for recognition. Although the LarryK floodlight looks fun , I don't think it would fit my application well (not to mention the price!).


----------



## BVH (Aug 9, 2007)

65535 said:


> The amondo tech unit, has a better flood at distances and lights it up more noticeably, with the 4300K bulb you'll notice what you don't see with the harbor freight unit.
> 
> The one light that I have seen that totally destroys the HID output, and gives you instant startup and huge light is the Larryk Par64 600w watt floodlight, it's a wicked powerful light, but only lasts 20 minutes with standard battery option. It runs roughly $400-500 I think.



Not sure where the "20 minutes" runtime figure came from for the LarryK14. It runs about 6-8 minutes max on a 24 battery, high cap. (4400 Sub C's) pack.

Most definitely NOT a practical light.


----------



## PayBack (Aug 10, 2007)

Fladge said:


> I am unfamiliar with the lightforce line, but recently discovered that they also make the nightforce line of scopes; instant quality in my book! I have used the nightforce line and they have performed flawlessly! I don't dispute your recommendation, but I've been leaning more towards an HID. I would like to see some long distance beamshots of the lightforce line; I have only found some closer range shots (30-100yd.). I have been eyeing the 3152 a little closer than the harbor freight HID; would the 3152 have a recognition range of at least 400 yd. ( at least with binos or a quality scope ) for a coyote (med. sized dog)? I can use a smaller light to search for their eyes, but I need a larger one for recognition. Although the LarryK floodlight looks fun , I don't think it would fit my application well (not to mention the price!).



I've been out hunting with people using the lightforce lights and they're great and compete well with HIDs for everything but runtime. I also have 2 of the costco HIDs and they have the same useful range as the lightforce and 3 times the runtime but are a lot heavier in your hand (assuming the lightforce bat is on your belt.

However, you can have the best of both worlds. Mod your Lightforce to use HID. I believe at least one person here has done this already with a wicked beamshot!


----------



## Fladge (Aug 10, 2007)

I ordered the amondotech 3152 today! I'll post on results for my particular purpose when it is received. I think a lightforce conversion to HID could be in my works for the future, but if I do, I'll have to go BIG with it!


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have the 3152 and it's one powerful light. Let us know how it works for you. It is kind of heavy at about 8 lbs but the Harbor Freight weighs in at over 16 lbs! Don't know if you'd want to lug something that heavy around when hunting.


----------



## Bogie (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a HF HID that I have used for Yote hunting. I have no complaints as I can plug it into the truck & setup in the bed.


----------

